# favorite oriental cuisine



## theneuhauser (Nov 2, 2002)

what the heck, just for fun, im curious, what's yours?


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 2, 2002)

im voting korean-especially the spicy stuff.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

Sesame chicken, sweet and sour chicken, beef and broccoli...and fried rice if done right.

I do like a nice Japanese steakhouse too though. I'm sure everything I like is more Sino-American and Japanese-American than legitimate Oriental food.

Indian does nothing for me.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 2, 2002)

Japanese and Chinese have been my favourites since birth. But I recently had Korean asnd loved it. I do desperatly wanna try out Filipino food tho!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 2, 2002)

I love sushi, so I have to vote Japanese...

I work in a building in Little Tokyo, Los Angeles, so I've always got access to great, healthy Japanese food.  If it wasn't for sushi bars, I'd be living on fast food from the Carl's Jr, but the good availability of great tasting, healthy food really helped me to make a lifestyle change and lose a bit of weight.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll put it this way:

#3 Japanese (Saki and sushi mainly)
#2 Chinese (Lots but not as much as #1)
#1 Korean. (Almost everything I eat that is Korean is yummy. But I would have to say Bul Go Gi and kimchi are my #1 fav's).


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 3, 2002)

i had saki and sushi last night. in that order too!!!


----------



## The 14th Style (Nov 3, 2002)

> Sesame chicken, sweet and sour chicken, beef and broccoli...and fried rice if done right.



Oh man, I love Chinese. There is a Chinese buffet near where I work. They weep when the see me coming.:boing2:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 3, 2002)

theneuhauser wrote:

"i had saki and sushi last night. in that order too!!!" 

I drank all my saki the other night, so I had to settle for beer. But I did have Korean BBQ pork tonight with kimchi of course


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

We used to have saki with promotions in Goju-ryu (orange juice provided for minors). I never liked it.


----------



## jkn75 (Nov 4, 2002)

This is a tough one. I enjoy a good Chinese buffet but who doesn't ? The one nearest my house also has a Mongolian grill and prepares dishes in that tradition also. 

Japanese-there are 2 sushi bars near me that also serve traditional Japenese which are both excellent.

Finally, my favorite is Korean. Bi Bim Bop, Dolsot Bi Bim Bop,Bul Go Gi, and Kimchi are all good. I have yet to try Korean that I don't like. Granted I tend to stick with what I know (which isn't much) so take that for what it's worth.

Arnisador- was it hot or cold sake? Sometimes that makes a difference, some prefer the hot.
 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jkn75 _
> 
> *I enjoy a good Chinese buffet but who doesn't ? The one nearest my house also has a Mongolian grill *



Chinese buffets are great as long as you don't read the restaurant inspection reports in the newspaper. I like Mongolian grills too.



> *
> Arnisador- was it hot or cold sake? Sometimes that makes a difference, some prefer the hot *



I've only ever had it cold, now that you mention it.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 4, 2002)

hmmm... I've only ever had hot saki... I didn't even know it was served cold.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 4, 2002)

Vietnamese Bun, with chargrilled pork and spring rolls ... awesome
stuff!!!

As far as soup goes, Vietnamese Fo ... mouth watering good!

And as an appetizer .. summer rolls ... *drool*


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hot saki is the way to go  Well, I also don't like the "cheap" stuff. I buy the real Japanese stuff (it's in Japanese on the bottle so I couldn't tell ya the name LOL).


----------



## Yari (Nov 5, 2002)

Primarly japanese, but with a close followup on Chinese.

/Yari


----------



## kenposcum (Nov 5, 2002)

Indian food.
I couldn't tell you the name of most of it, but man...man.  I would have voted Chinese, but Indian food gets special bonus points for making meatless food I can actually eat.
:asian:


----------



## DWright (Nov 5, 2002)

Vietnamese! at least 4 times a month.

All time favorite food.  Ethiopian! 
come in to temps  hot and too hot.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 7, 2002)

I can't believe there is only 3 votes for Thai.

Wonderful stuff.

I grew up eating Japanese (my mom is Japanese) but my favorite food it Thai, hand down.

Lamont


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 7, 2002)

Thai Iced Tea is my favorite drink.  I'm not really into the Thai food, though... probably for two reasons:

1.  I've only had takeout.
2.  I can't eat really spicy food (unless I feel like paying for it with really bad heartburn later... my uncle's homemade salsa is something I make exceptions for, but so far, I haven't found many spicy foods that are truly worth the pain  )


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *Indian food.
> I couldn't tell you the name of most of it, but man...man.  I would have voted Chinese, but Indian food gets special bonus points for making meatless food I can actually eat.
> :asian: *


lol i m another one who voted for Indian food... being an indian myself..
so wat u had kenposcum?
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 10, 2002)

went back for more saki last night. im beginning to see a pattern developing now.:shrug:


----------



## J-kid (Nov 14, 2002)

Yummm....


----------



## Kroy (Oct 1, 2003)

I love my Sushi (and Sake)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 1, 2003)

The hotter the better.
My favorite?  Shrimp Pad Thai.


----------



## M F (Oct 1, 2003)

I voted Chinese, because I like everything I've tried.  Thai and Filipino made the choice very tough, though.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2003)

SO Much good stuff...

My all time favorite food is General Tso's Chicken, tho... provided it is made right (the place out here RULES) so I selected Chinese...

But there is so much from most asian and non asisn food I love...

I love FOOD.

Heh heh.


----------



## Ender (Oct 1, 2003)

Fortune cookies!..nods.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *I love sushi, so I have to vote Japanese...*



I whole-heartedly agree!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Thai Iced Tea is my favorite drink.*




Okay, there's a place in DC that's darn good, but their Thai iced tea scared me (and my friend Clara, too, as well as a few other people) cuz the two colors are not supposed to sit like that!! I tried some of my mom's, and it was way too milky for me...ugh...


I voted Japanese cuz I love sushi! I haven't been exposed to that much Asian food in my life, save the really good place in Delaware, Hibachi, and the random chinese-take out places that are near my house.

..but I'm not a friend to spicy things either...


----------



## stickarts (Oct 1, 2003)

Japanese Habachi. MMMMMMMM...!


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

Love 'em all, but I'd have to go with Malaysian, since it mixes some of the others.  Basically, when you get good Malaysian food, you get good Thai, Indian, and Chinese as well, as all of those countries influenced Malay cuisine.  Curries are raised to the level of an art form.  The Malaysian restaurant near me also has an excellent sushi bar, so even better.  

They did open a nice Vietnamese restaurant near me a bit ago though, and I do love those sandwiches...


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Thai Iced Tea is my favorite drink.  *



Can't say I've ever had it.  What do they put in it to make it different than "regular" iced tea?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't much care for too many veggies (shame on me) being primarily carnivorous, but Chinese definitely. Flied Lice, Sweet Sour (Chicken, Pork, Shrimp), Cashew Chicken, BBQ Chicken (their style) and others. 
Green tea I love, hot or cold.


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *I don't much care for too many veggies (shame on me) being primarily carnivorous, but Chinese definitely. Flied Lice, Sweet Sour (Chicken, Pork, Shrimp), Cashew Chicken, BBQ Chicken (their style) and others.
> Green tea I love, hot or cold. *



Ah, yes.  You should try "beef on a stick" then if you get a chance(usually sold as an appetizer) -- quite good, and definitely no veggies there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2003)

Not to go OT here but...

I just discovered tonite that TGI FRIDAYS of all places has a GREAT ORANGE CHICKEN.

Who'da Thunk it???


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, I had that when mom and I went a few months ago...it's pretty good...


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd have to vote chinese

There's a fst food place here that serves "combination fried rice"
Pork, shrimp, chicken, peas, carrots, eggs, all mixed in the rice....
hmmm a couple hours til lunch..... I know where I'm goin'


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 7, 2003)

Sushi:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 7, 2003)

well after the Seminar Saturday night we all went to a chinese buffet.. needless to say they saw us coming and hid all the good stuff.. crab legs were rather soggy and when one of our 16 yo students stated after taking a taste of the sushi.. " this is far from optimal"  we knew next time we'll go back to where we first held the after dinner..  or find someplace else~!  

"Far from Optimal" from a 16 yo is saying something *G*


----------



## Taimishu (May 2, 2004)

Not a fair poll, nothing there about english food.
Bring on the fry up or fish and chips (in newspaper).

David


----------



## Rick Wade (May 10, 2004)

Living in Hawaii I get my fill of asian food however I think Thai is the best the is a dish called evil jungle chicken made with lemon grass, coconut milk and chicken and alot of other spices that is just wonderful..

Thanks


----------



## Ninway J (May 11, 2004)

Mmm.  This thread is making me hungry.

I voted "other" for Filipino food.  My faves:
adobo
pinacbet
chicken papaya
fish w/mung beans
suman
occassionally pigs feet, cilawen, darandaran, and bindungo.  Yum!

My second choice would be Chinese.  I order my usual orange or lemon chicken, spicy eggplant, with noodles and fried rice.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 11, 2004)

Ninway J said:
			
		

> Mmm.  This thread is making me hungry.
> 
> I voted "other" for Filipino food.  My faves:
> adobo
> ...



lumpia
ponsit

thoughts of finer days in Subic Bay
 %think%


----------



## TigerWoman (May 18, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Living in Hawaii I get my fill of asian food however I think Thai is the best the is a dish called evil jungle chicken made with lemon grass, coconut milk and chicken and alot of other spices



Is this what they do with the Moa Kane running all over Kauai?


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 6, 2004)

I just love Thai, especially the "hot" stuff.  I know it's perfect when little beads of sweat form on my forehead.  Now i will make reservations for my favorite thai restaurant.  Thanks!

Donna  :boing2:


----------

